# Best way of orginizing music on music players?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been trying to think of a way, so that even on cds where the cd name has all of the works on it I can search for say, Beethovens piano sonata no. 12, and not get, 10, and 11 as well, any suggestions? I was thinking something like my initials, then a number in the comments section, but then again, I think that wouldn't work with the large number of files I have. So again any suggestions are helpful.


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

Include the Opus number when tagging the file (and catalog when available, i.e. K. for Mozart, BWV for Bach, etc.) Then it's just a matter of remembering that number. It can be difficult to find the information in some cases, but I just started a programming project for classical music tag standardization that will hopefully make tagging easier in the future.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Does Beethoven have some sort of listing number?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

_"One of these days I'm gonna get organizized."_

Unless I misinterpret, what I do is use the composer as the artist, then I can quickly click on the name and find what I want regardless of how much I have.


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

Manok said:


> Does Beethoven have some sort of listing number?


Op., WoO, Hess, Biamonti, and Anh on some compositions.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_Ludwig_van_Beethoven


----------

